# Axa Or Bxa Quick Change Tool Holder For My Logan 200



## Fairbanks

Greetings All,

I'm getting ready to purchase an Aloris QCTP.  As you know the Logan 200 is a 10" x 24" machine.  Aloris lists the AXA as ideal for lathes with a swing up to 12" and the BXA for lathes with a swing of 10" to 15".  I am new to the QCTP what do you folks recommend for this lathe?

Thanks in Advance!

Steve


----------



## RJSakowski

You need to check the distance from the top of your compound to the spindle center.  The AXA tool holders will generally seat a 1/2" tool a minimum of 15/16" above the top of the compound.   The BXA seats at 1-1/8" minimum.

Bob


----------



## circlotron

I'm using a Phase II AXA on my Logan 200.


----------



## RJSakowski

RJSakowski said:


> The BXA seats at 1-1/8" minimum.


This is for a 5/8" tool.  If you are using 1/2" tool bits, the minimum seating distance is 1".

Bob


----------



## JR49

My 12" logan measures just under 1" from top of compound to center line of spindle.  I've been told that logans have a tall compound, hence the short distance. I got an AXA and am glad I did.  Off course I can't be sure about your 200, but just put a center witha good point in the spindle or the chuck, and measure down to the compound surface where the tool post will mount, and you will know for sure.  You will love the QCTP,  JR49
EDIT,  DUH, forgot to mention, if you know your tailstock is on center just slide it forward and measure from that center.  You probably already know this but thought I'd mention it for anyone that doesn't


----------



## wa5cab

As a general statement (there might be odd machines that could be exceptions), people who bought BXA's for their 10" or 12" can be divided into two groups.  Those who admit that they wish they hadn't.  And those that do but won't admit it.  All that you will accomplish by buying a BXA is to pay 20 to 40% more up front and the same markup every time that you need another holder or another cutter.


----------



## GarageGuy

I've had 3 Logan 10" lathes.  You want an AXA tool post.  An AXA tool post has 1/2" tool holder capacity.  On your Logan, using a 1/2" cutting tool, the tool will be at center height with the tool holder all the way at the bottom of the tool post.

GG


----------



## wa5cab

Although you can fit 1/2" square tooling into an AXA, normal is 3/8".  3/8" are usually less expensive that 1/2" and 99% or the time will work just as well.  And if you buy a #16 holder and a good supply of inserts for it, you will probably find that you will use it 80% of the time.  For the other 20%. 19% will be with either a #1 or a #2.  So buy several of those.  If you have to change tooling during a job and don;t have enough holders for all of the tools that you use, you just lost the main advantage of a QCTP.  With most brands of AXA, these will be called 101, 102 and 116, from the Yuasa 100 Series which the Chinese probably stole.


----------



## jererp

I have the Phase II AXA for my Logan 850 (also a 10"), and am very happy with it.  Purchased it from Enco when they had 20% off and free shipping.


----------



## Fairbanks

All,

Thank you for all of the valuable feedback, this is exactly what I need! 

Steve


----------



## CluelessNewB

I have an AXA on my Logan 820 10", seems just right.


----------



## Mister Ed

AXA here as well on the 200. I could not imagine the BXA on one.

Although 3/8 tool bits may be the norm, Anymore, I find myself using 1/2 most of the time.


----------



## Fairbanks

AXA it will be!


----------



## expressline99

Even though this thread is super old. I bought a BXA for my 200 and have been happy with it. Mind you I'm not a lathe super star. 
I didn't see one person say they had a BXA for theirs..? I haven't had any trouble getting proper height with 3/8's tools.  The main reason I bought the BXA to begin with was the thought that I will eventually buy another 15" Leblond....I had one in the past and I'm stuck on the idea of getting another one.  Anyhow, hard to believe no one chimed in that had a BXA on this or other 10" Logans. 



Paul


----------



## Chuck K

I have both bxa and axa.  I use the axa on my 10" Logan. That's not to say the bxa won't work, but it does limit you.


----------



## expressline99

Would the limiting factor be caused by tool height?


----------



## Chuck K

Exactly


----------



## Chuck K

Conversely, I use the bxa on my 15 x 40 and it's too small. I have it raised up with a spacer plate and it works but I really should have a cxa on that lathe.


----------

